# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  MEOW kosmetyki opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny, czy stosowałyście kosmetyki MEOW, a w szczególnosci podkłady? Czy skora po nich jest dłużej matowa niż po takich, które można kupić w Rossmannie?
Jakie są Wasze wrażenia po ich stosowaniu?

----------

